# Any downsides to using CC + Photoshop  instead of Classic + Photoshop?



## Chris Wimlett (Sep 27, 2018)

I know the various various weaknesses of CC vs Classic, but CC has a lot of advantages for the way I work.  I tend to use Photoshop for final editing of pictures I want to make public, and wondered if anybody had come across any problems with the CC to PS (and back) workflow?  The only problem I've found so far is the inability to select multiple images in LR for editing in PS, otherwise it seems to work well.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 28, 2018)

As you've noted, you can only send one at a time, and unlike Classic, the file gets created immediately rather than when you save it in PS. Neither issue has been enough to put me off.


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks Victoria, I'll continue with CC as I've pretty much transitioned now.  It would be nice if allowed more than one image at some point, but it's something I can work around.

Your 'Edit Like a Pro' book is a great help BTW


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 28, 2018)

You can only send one at a time from LRCC. However, in Photoshop there is an LR Photos panel which shows your collections, and you can open multiple files from there. If you're using LRCC, that means you access raw files. I've not found a way to avoid the Camera Raw dialog for each file, but that does give you the option to open the file as a smart object (hold down shift in Camera Raw). In contrast to Victoria, it's not enough to convince me of LRCC.


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks John, that's useful.  One problem I've found with the LR Photos panel is that it doesn't show the file name so it can be hard to pick out the raw files from the JPEGs.  Do you know if there's a way to show the files names?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 29, 2018)

You can only see the filenames in the Info panel, but in the Square Grid you should be seeing the file-type badge, lower-left corner of the thumbnails....that'll at least let you know which is Raw and which is Jpeg.


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Sep 29, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> You can only see the filenames in the Info panel, but in the Square Grid you should be seeing the file-type badge, lower-left corner of the thumbnails....that'll at least let you know which is Raw and which is Jpeg.



Thanks Jim,

annoyingy Photoshop's LR Photos grid doesn't show file-type badge, which would be fine as I don't really need the filenames.


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Sep 29, 2018)

I've just though of an easy workaround for the moment.  I can create LR CC albums for projects that use more than one image and just copy just the raw images.  These will then be easily identified from PS's LR Photos grid.


----------

